# Boston Red Sox - WOW!



## DeniseM (Oct 13, 2013)

Down 5-0 and then came back, with a Grand Slam, and then won  it!   AMAZING!


----------



## MabelP (Oct 13, 2013)

Yes! WOW!!!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm not a BoSox fan, but that was impressive!


----------



## MabelP (Oct 14, 2013)

I am a Red Sox fan and that was impressive!!!


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 14, 2013)

I liked both teams but the best pitcher in the big league last name starts with a "V" and he is from my home town. I am pulling for him to win again.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 14, 2013)

David Ortiz has always been (and always will be) the heart & soul of the Boston Red Sox.


Have to give Detroit credit for pitching. Impressive.


Boston Strong.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow, so exciting yesterday first with the Patriots winning in the final seconds then the Sox in the final innings!  Lots of zombies wandering around in RedSox Nation today.  And MAN did Torii Hunter flip over that wall or what?!  Love it when they give it everything and more!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 14, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Wow, so exciting yesterday first with the Patriots winning in the final seconds then the Sox in the final innings!  Lots of zombies wandering around in RedSox Nation today.  And MAN did Torii Hunter flip over that wall or what?!  Love it when they give it everything and more!





  Love our Tom Terrific !


----------



## jmurp62 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Yeah baby*

There is nothing better than a Super Sunday with miraculous comebacks by both The Pats and Sox! Wait, we got a Bruins matinee this afternoon. Love my   Boston sports teams!


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 14, 2013)

I just heard on the radio that Lucic said he was watching the Sox at home last night and for the first time in a LONG time, he actually jumped up off the couch cheering with Papi's grand slam.  That's another good thing about Boston sports - they're all fans of each others teams.

On another note, the National Anthem was performed at Fenway last night by a group of children from St. Ann's Parish, including bombing victim Jane Richard.  You'll remember her brother, Martin, was the youngest bombing fatality.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 14, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> I just heard on the radio that Lucic said he was watching the Sox at home last night and for the first time in a LONG time, he actually jumped up off the couch cheering with Papi's grand slam.  That's another good thing about Boston sports - they're all fans of each others teams.
> 
> On another note, the National Anthem was performed at Fenway last night by a group of children from St. Ann's Parish, including bombing victim Jane Richard.  You'll remember her brother, Martin, was the youngest bombing fatality.



Yep,so sad. My Mum was married at St. Ann's and my favorite professor, Father Dan, was stationed there.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 14, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Yep,so sad. My Mum was married at St. Ann's and my favorite professor, Father Dan, was stationed there.



I grew up there.  Was baptized, made First Communion and Confirmation there, was married there, we buried our parents out of there ... it's home.  If we hadn't had to consider our kids' educations, Don and I would probably still be there.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 14, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> I grew up there.  Was baptized, made First Communion and Confirmation there, was married there, we buried our parents out of there ... it's home.  If we hadn't had to consider our kids' educations, Don and I would probably still be there.




She was also from St. Brendan's when back in the 1920's.

I/we were from "Gate of Heaven" parish in South Boston. City Point.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 14, 2013)

Boston is an awesome team(good pitching & good hitting).  Wow!!! This can not be the same Boston players from last year team.  What a different the new manager has made for this team. He sure be the manager of the year in baseball.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 14, 2013)

I would prefer anyone but Boston to win. I'll be happy when Ortiz begins to fade like my Yankee greats did.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 14, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> David Ortiz has always been (and always will be) the heart & soul of the Boston Red Sox.
> 
> 
> Have to give Detroit credit for pitching. Impressive.
> ...



Ortiz was originally signed by the Mariners, then traded to the Twins was in A-level in exchange for Dave Hollins; I think that was in 1995 when the Mariners were involved in pennant chase.  

Of course he didn't really catch on with the Twins either, but his career took off in Boston.  

There's a grim joke that circulates around the trade with the Twins.  As is the case in many of those deals, the Twins were given a list of names to pick from, and had several weeks to do scouting and notify the Mariners of which player they wanted.

At the time Ortiz was playing as David Arias, which he later changed to Ortiz.  Hence the joke that the Twins literally traded Hollis for a player to be named later.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 14, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Ortiz was originally signed by the Mariners, then traded to the Twins was in A-level in exchange for Dave Hollins; I think that was in 1995 when the Mariners were involved in pennant chase.
> 
> Of course he didn't really catch on with the Twins either, but his career took off in Boston.
> 
> ...





 Funny ! :rofl:

 On a Boston sports radio station, there was a contest to see who knew the other name that Big Papi had gone by earlier in his career. I did not know it, but now I do. Thanks.


----------



## hypnotiq (Oct 14, 2013)

This picture is pretty awesome.  

http://deadspin.com/meet-the-boston...ource=deadspin_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 14, 2013)

hypnotiq said:


> This picture is pretty awesome.
> 
> http://deadspin.com/meet-the-boston...ource=deadspin_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow



 Named for Officer Horgan's victory "V", it is now known as "Horganing".

 One day you're a cop on the Fenway beat and the next day, you're a household word (at least in Boston).

Sort of like Churchill....... :hysterical:  in a perverse way.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 14, 2013)

hypnotiq said:


> This picture is pretty awesome.
> 
> http://deadspin.com/meet-the-boston...ource=deadspin_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow





Beaglemom3 said:


> Named for Officer Horgan's victory "V", it is now known as "Horganing".
> 
> One day you're a cop on the Fenway beat and the next day, you're a household word (at least in Boston).
> 
> Sort of like Churchill....... :hysterical:  in a perverse way.


One of the cool parts of that picture is how the Vs (Hunter's legs and the policeman's arms) combine to form a "W".


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 14, 2013)

The picture reminds me of what I was thinking during the game when it happened - professional athletes really are made differently from the rest of us and not just as far as skills.

Granted, that cop has probably one of the BEST detail jobs in the city but he's still a cop and you'd expect a cop to have an instinctive reaction to bad situations, right?  Well, I don't know if you would but I do.  But it was the bullpen catcher and a couple relievers on the bench who jumped towards Hunter to help him while he was still tumbling head over heels, not the cop.  The cop reacted about as quickly as the fans did - IOW, not as quickly as I would expect from a first responder.  And the catcher even had time to catch the ball while reacting to Hunter!

This isn't meant as a criticism of the cop, honestly.  It's meant as wonder and amazement, I guess, for the athletes and their instincts.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 14, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I would prefer anyone but Boston to win. I'll be happy when Ortiz begins to fade like my Yankee greats did.



I live and die with the RedSox but I really wanted The Dreaded Yankees to have a better season this year than they did only because of Rivera.  That guy and Jeter are the epitome of what you want your professional players to be and it would have been great if Mo was sent off into the sunset at the end of a winning season.  And truthfully, I hope Jeter is redeemed with a better season, too, because it's clear he's almost done.

But, the Yankees still suck.


----------



## jmurp62 (Oct 14, 2013)

Yep, Yankees suck!
Much respect though.
Used to be the best rivalry in sports


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 14, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> But, the Yankees still suck.





  Out loud.





---


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 14, 2013)

People are having all kinds of fun with this picture.  I don't know how to copy all of them here but check out this link for a Splash Mountain version.


----------



## falmouth3 (Oct 14, 2013)

Sue, I laughed out loud.  That was funny!!

I was pacing the living room during the ninth inning.  It was exciting, but I like it better without the drama.


----------



## jme (Oct 14, 2013)

*A Boston memory!*

What a week. We've adopted Boston sports teams now as well as Boston, the city. 

Check this out: We're in Boston this week at Marriott Custom House, last evening spending a little time at The Black Rose Irish Pub (just outside and across the street from Custom House) watching the amazing comeback of the Patriots in the final minute, THEN watching the Sox and their even more amazing comeback a little later! 

The local fans there were going nuts both times, about as loud as I've ever heard it, and it was fantastic. (Dinner was great too, btw.) We were also entertained by dozens of spontaneous Irish songs, unexpectedly performed by 4 gifted yet inebriated young male patrons at the bar, no doubt Irish. They literally sang the whole evening long, one Irish song after another. The rest of us got a kick out of it, but the Boston victories made it even better. Talk about a special memory in Boston, and we were there! 

It's been a fantastic stay so far, and we've had a real blast while enjoying all the city has to offer. Can't tell you how much we've loved it. It has become a Fall tradition, albeit a young one, for last year and this year---- and hopefully one we will repeat again and again. Beautiful time of year, and we hit the great weather again. The food is truly amazing and the people are great. 

Lovin' being a new Boston sports fan too. Of course it's because our teams crashed and burned (Braves and Falcons), but that's OK. We're used to it anyway. If you can't beat 'em, join 'em.....and Cheers to all my Boston friends.


----------



## am1 (Oct 15, 2013)

He might be a great cop and a big red sox fan but that picture does not show his professionalism.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 15, 2013)

am1 said:


> He might be a great cop and a big red sox fan but that picture does not show his professionalism.



How could a detail cop doing that job on a regular basis be anything but a fan?!  As long as he's doing his job, keeping the bullpen secure for the players, I don't care if he's turning cartwheels out there.

And remember, that pic shows only a fraction of a second and he did react to Hunter's fall a split second later.  That's why I posted in the thread about the difference between his and the players' reaction times - the players were superhuman!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 15, 2013)

am1 said:


> He might be a great cop and a big red sox fan but that picture does not show his professionalism.





  Professionalism ? 

  27 years on the line as one of "Boston's Finest" (or any other city, town or county) for Officer Steve Horgan is about as professional as it gets.




-


----------



## jme (Oct 15, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Professionalism ?
> 
> 27 years on the line as one of "Boston's Finest" (or any other city, town or county) for Officer Steve Horgan is about as professional as it gets.
> 
> -



ABSOLUTELY.  and well said. 

don't have a clue where that comment came from. 

give the guy a break, he's human, and he was happy too. The picture doesn't show an out-of-control celebration, imho, but a rather subdued response in light of the heroic circumstances. Raising hands, in place, certainly isn't unprofessional. At that one unique moment in time, everybody was of one mind and heart.... Seconds later, I'm sure he returned to his rigid stance. Glad the guy had a great moment, and a great memory!!!!! 

hope he enjoys his 15 minutes of fame.  and a hearty thanks to him!!!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 15, 2013)

GO SOX !!! 1-0. What a nail biter.


*Here you go, Sue:*


----------



## jmurp62 (Oct 16, 2013)

*Awesome*

Sox up 2-1 in the series and Officer Steve gets to go to Disney World!! LOL, love it. Gotta steal this pic mom
Murf (From JP)


----------



## shagnut (Oct 16, 2013)

Go SOX!!! Hey Beags,  Just  so  you know  Kelli  is  still  the  biggest  fan outside of  Boston.  Just  so  you  know  she  still  wears  the  hat  and  hoodie  you  sent  her!!  She  just  asked  about  you  the  other  day.  We  still  need  to  get  up  to  see  you.  Hugs,  Shaggy


----------



## fillde (Oct 16, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Professionalism ?
> 
> 27 years on the line as one of "Boston's Finest" (or any other city, town or county) for Officer Steve Horgan is about as professional as it gets.
> 
> ...



Thought this thread would go bye-bye. But if Boston keeps winning it's good for another 2 weeks. Go Boston!  

In regards to Officer Horgan.  To me what is unprofessional is the beard. Honestly I thought he was a security guard. If your the police, look your part.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 16, 2013)

From the "Today Show".............................

_"Immediately after celebrating the home run, Horgan went over to Hunter to make sure he was all right after falling over the wall into the bullpen. The 50-year-old Boston cop is in his first year of working in the Red Sox bullpen, and like many of the team's players and fans, he has grown a beard for the playoffs. "_


_" Full and partial beards are authorized, but patchy, spotty clumps of facial hair are not considered beards and as such are not permitted."_ From the City of Boston's police rules and procedures, it is permitted, so like it or not, it is not considered unprofessional by the BPD. The same BPD whose members ran towards the bombs last April. 




-


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 17, 2013)

shagnut said:


> Go SOX!!! Hey Beags,  Just  so  you know  Kelli  is  still  the  biggest  fan outside of  Boston.  Just  so  you  know  she  still  wears  the  hat  and  hoodie  you  sent  her!!  She  just  asked  about  you  the  other  day.  We  still  need  to  get  up  to  see  you.  Hugs,  Shaggy



  It's time for a new one. Let me know her size and style again. Hugs to both.


A dismal showing last night. Detroit played, hands down, superbly.


----------



## geoand (Oct 17, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> How could a detail cop doing that job on a regular basis be anything but a fan?!  As long as he's doing his job, keeping the bullpen secure for the players, I don't care if he's turning cartwheels out there.
> 
> And remember, that pic shows only a fraction of a second and he did react to Hunter's fall a split second later.  That's why I posted in the thread about the difference between his and the players' reaction times - the players were superhuman!



What Sue said!


----------



## geoand (Oct 17, 2013)

fillde said:


> Thought this thread would go bye-bye. But if Boston keeps winning it's good for another 2 weeks. Go Boston!
> 
> In regards to Officer Horgan.  To me what is unprofessional is the beard. Honestly I thought he was a security guard. If your the police, look your part.



What Beags said!


----------



## geoand (Oct 17, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> From the "Today Show".............................
> 
> _"Immediately after celebrating the home run, Horgan went over to Hunter to make sure he was all right after falling over the wall into the bullpen. The 50-year-old Boston cop is in his first year of working in the Red Sox bullpen, and like many of the team's players and fans, he has grown a beard for the playoffs. "_
> 
> ...



Don't think this was necessary, but, what the hey, sometimes people forget the important things.  Beags and Sue, you guys ROCK!!!!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 17, 2013)

geoand said:


> Don't think this was necessary, but, what the hey, sometimes people forget the important things.  Beags and Sue, you guys ROCK!!!!



  Wow & thank you for "getting" this. The BPD & Boston (and beyond) had a particularly grim year. 

  I tried to find a photo that would be the offset to Officer Horgan's spontaneous moment of joy. I found so many here :
https://www.google.com/search?q=bos...AO8gYHQBg&ved=0CDEQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=658&dpr=1

When my DF wore his beard (when you were allowed) while serving on subs/boomers in the USN,  I never, ever thought of him as looking "unprofessional".

Back to the game: Hope we can pull it off tonight and not take another thrashing.







-


----------



## cissy (Oct 18, 2013)

jme said:


> What a week. We've adopted Boston sports teams now as well as Boston, the city.
> 
> Check this out: We're in Boston this week at Marriott Custom House, last evening spending a little time at The Black Rose Irish Pub (just outside and across the street from Custom House) watching the amazing comeback of the Patriots in the final minute, THEN watching the Sox and their even more amazing comeback a little later!
> 
> ...



So happy you're enjoying our city.  I've adopted Hilton Head as my second home.  Two great places!


----------



## jmurp62 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Yea Sox*

Sweet! Sox up 3 games to 2 and headed back to Fenway. What a series we are being given. Is it only us Red Sox fans or are these Fox announcers Joe Buck and Tim MCCarver blatantly Tiger fans. All they do is talk incessantly about Tiger pitching and have conversations with Tiger pitchers. When the Sox have been winning the game, like last night, its always, "sox better watch out when Sherzer and Verlander are on the mound" or "this Detroit team has such great hitters" etc etc etc. 

Granted, I am a diehard Red Sox fan, grew up going to 30-40 games a year (my uncle was head usher in the 70s, still got a cousin working at Fenway) but I am growing tired of Joe and Tim. There are 2 teams playing guys. Sorry we have to ruin your games by being up 3-2 over the mighty Tigers. 

That said, much respect for this Tigers team. They definitely deserve to be here and yes, the pitching is great. Julio Iglesias' catch (you're welcome, lol) catch last night was phenomenal! Let's hope the series continues to be exciting and GO RED SOX!!!!!


----------



## susieq (Oct 18, 2013)

jmurp62 said:


> Sweet! Sox up 3 games to 2 and headed back to Fenway. What a series we are being given. *Is it only us Red Sox fans or are these Fox announcers Joe Buck and Tim MCCarver blatantly Tiger fans. All they do is talk incessantly about Tiger pitching and have conversations with Tiger pitchers. When the Sox have been winning the game, like last night, its always, "sox better watch out when Sherzer and Verlander are on the mound" or "this Detroit team has such great hitters" etc etc etc. *
> 
> Granted, I am a diehard Red Sox fan, grew up going to 30-40 games a year (my uncle was head usher in the 70s, still got a cousin working at Fenway) but I am growing tired of Joe and Tim. There are 2 teams playing guys. Sorry we have to ruin your games by being up 3-2 over the mighty Tigers.
> 
> That said, much respect for this Tigers team. They definitely deserve to be here and yes, the pitching is great. Julio Iglesias' catch (you're welcome, lol) catch last night was phenomenal! Let's hope the series continues to be exciting and GO RED SOX!!!!!



And here I thought it was just me feeling this way!!! Granted ~ their whole team is playing great ~ but so are we!! And I thought announcers were supposed to be neutral............ what gives.........


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 18, 2013)

Jmurp and Sue,
  Whew, so I wasn't imagining this.

  Makes me think back to the 80s when we'd turn off the TV volume and turn up the radio volume (with the TV still on) and let Johnny Most do the play-by-play.

  Havlicek stole the ball ! Havlicek stole the baaaaaallllll !





-


----------



## jmurp62 (Oct 18, 2013)

*We'll get the last laugh*

Mom and Sue,
It's blatant I tell ya! lol. Papi hits a grand slam to tie the game. 
Joe: Ortiz hits a homer, Tim what about the way Verlander is pitching, isn't it amazing (um, he pitched 2 games ago, lol)
Tim: Yea, nice hit Papi, Lets ask Sherzer what he thinks of Verlander, lol
Joe: Boy that Sanchez is an artist on the mound, oh, there goes a long one from Napoli. 
Tim: We got Verlander here, hey Justin what do you think about facing the Sox in game 7? 
Verlander:Um, well you know Tim, we got a pretty good game going on right now
Tim: Hey Joe, remember that time Tiger hit into the rough at the US Open

A joke, but these guys......... Cmon now
Murf

P.S. Johnny Most was the best. Loved how he had the best nicknames like McNasty and McFilthy for Lambierr(sp) and Rodman!!


----------



## susieq (Oct 18, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Makes me think back to the 80s when we'd turn off the TV volume and turn up the radio volume (with the TV still on) and let Johnny Most do the play-by-play.
> 
> Havlicek stole the ball ! Havlicek stole the baaaaaallllll !
> 
> ...




:hysterical::hysterical:


I remember my father doing the same thing!!!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## susieq (Oct 18, 2013)

AMEN!!!​


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 18, 2013)

Since the Giants can't win it every year, I'm rooting for Boston this year!


----------



## geoand (Oct 19, 2013)

I am not much of a pro or college sports fan?????? Really enjoy the the kids and their games.  Live across the street from an elementary and jr high and see games all the time.

I play poker every week (once a week) with 2 guys that have lived out here for 20 and 40 years.  They are both from Boston and one still has the accent and the other comes back from vacation to home with a slight accent.  I get all the Boston news and sport each week and I got to put my signature on a "Boston Strong" sweat and t-shirt.  Have been enjoying the enthusiam of the Boston natives at the poker games these past two weeks.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 19, 2013)

Gotta love Jet Blue !


----------



## susieq (Oct 19, 2013)

:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:
​


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 19, 2013)

susieq said:


> :hysterical::hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:
> ​



  I thought you'd  like this one.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 19, 2013)

geoand said:


> I am not much of a pro or college sports fan?????? Really enjoy the the kids and their games.  Live across the street from an elementary and jr high and see games all the time.
> 
> I play poker every week (once a week) with 2 guys that have lived out here for 20 and 40 years.  They are both from Boston and one still has the accent and the other comes back from vacation to home with a slight accent.  I get all the Boston news and sport each week and I got to put my signature on a "Boston Strong" sweat and t-shirt.  Have been enjoying the enthusiam of the Boston natives at the poker games these past two weeks.



   Love it ! Too funny.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 19, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I thought you'd  like this one.



He might be a great AIRPLANE and a big red sox fan but that picture does not show his professionalism.


----------



## jme (Oct 19, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> He might be a great AIRPLANE and a big red sox fan but that picture does not show his professionalism.



LOL.....too funny


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 19, 2013)

Reminds me of that scene from "Airplane" with the El Al jet.
-









;


----------



## channimal (Oct 20, 2013)

On to the world series!  And Uehara with a well-deserved MVP trophy!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 20, 2013)

Fear the beard.

So good !




-


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 20, 2013)

jmurp62 said:


> Sweet! Sox up 3 games to 2 and headed back to Fenway. What a series we are being given. Is it only us Red Sox fans or are these Fox announcers Joe Buck and Tim MCCarver blatantly Tiger fans. All they do is talk incessantly about Tiger pitching and have conversations with Tiger pitchers. When the Sox have been winning the game, like last night, its always, "sox better watch out when Sherzer and Verlander are on the mound" or "this Detroit team has such great hitters" etc etc etc.
> 
> Granted, I am a diehard Red Sox fan, grew up going to 30-40 games a year (my uncle was head usher in the 70s, still got a cousin working at Fenway) but I am growing tired of Joe and Tim. There are 2 teams playing guys. Sorry we have to ruin your games by being up 3-2 over the mighty Tigers.
> 
> That said, much respect for this Tigers team. They definitely deserve to be here and yes, the pitching is great. Julio Iglesias' catch (you're welcome, lol) catch last night was phenomenal! Let's hope the series continues to be exciting and GO RED SOX!!!!!





  Still more of the same last night. They did go a little quiet, though, after Victorino's  _Grand Salami_ !  It was about time.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 20, 2013)

Boston and St Louis in the World Series should be a classic.  Boston in six games.


----------



## falmouth3 (Oct 20, 2013)

I kept saying, "Victorino, you're way over due.  Get a hit!"

And so he did!

Go Sox!!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 20, 2013)

falmouth3 said:


> I kept saying, "Victorino, you're way over due.  Get a hit!"
> 
> And so he did!
> 
> Go Sox!!




  Sooooooo, it was _you_, little missy ..... well then, bearded nation owes you a debt of gratitude - thanks, Falmouth ! 


  Good Hawaii boy !


----------



## susieq (Oct 20, 2013)

_Only_ thing would've made it better ~ Don & Jerry!!


----------



## channimal (Oct 20, 2013)

susieq said:


> _Only_ thing would've made it better ~ Don & Jerry!!



Absolutely!


----------



## cissy (Oct 20, 2013)

Let's go Red Sox!   All the way!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm lending you Red Sox fans my SF Giants' World Series Mojo - but I want it back in 2 weeks!


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 20, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> I'm lending you Red Sox fans my Giants World Series Mojo - but I want it back in 2 weeks!



They can have it!  Red Sox plus Giants World Series Mojo < Cardinals mojo...


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 22, 2013)

Bwahaahaahaaaa....,,


----------



## susieq (Oct 22, 2013)

:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:​


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 22, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Since the Giants can't win it every year, I'm rooting for Boston this year!





  Thanks ! Nice photo of the heart & soul of the Sox, Big Papi (he lives in my town - I drove by his house over the weekend).

http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2007/moneymag/0707/gallery.BPTL_highest_income.moneymag/9.html


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 23, 2013)

*.......... and he should know !*


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 23, 2013)

Cute competition between the Sox and Cards cities' symphonies:

World Series Fever: BSO VS. SLSO!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## Passepartout (Oct 23, 2013)

Can you say, "decisive?" Sweet win, Sox


----------



## channimal (Oct 23, 2013)

Yup...when the umps corrected the botched out call at second you could see the wheels coming off.  When the pop fly dropped in between the pitcher and catcher I told DW the game was over for the cards.  Just way too many mental mistakes.. which is fine by me


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 24, 2013)

I think the Sox played very well, great pitching and hitting. Lester was commanding. If you know his story, it makes it all that sweeter.

The Umps got that 2nd base call right. I was impressed that they'd overturn another ump's call. It was the right call.

The Cardinals had a bad night, but that's not their usual game. I think that they'll be very different tonight and come out swinging.

I'm going to miss part of the game as I'll be at a middle school play for one of my little neighbors. Had I only known when I accepted the invitation two weeks ago. 

GO SOX !


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 24, 2013)

Are we supposed to catch this ? (couldn't resist...)












-


----------



## channimal (Oct 24, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Are we supposed to catch this ? (couldn't resist...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably goes something like this:

Pitcher - "I GOT IT!!"
Catcher - "NO, I'LL GET IT!"
Pitcher - "I thought you said you had it"
Catcher - "You waived me off so I thought you had it"

dumb smiles all around :hysterical:


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 24, 2013)

I've had a chance to watch the Cards play several times this year and they've been challenged several times, and they always bounce back.   Something tells me that the series will be a close one and I still believe the Cards will prevail.

Beltran's injury was the key play of the night.  They will not be the same team without him being 100%.  Hopefully he's back in the lineup tonight.


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm not a fan of "America the Beautiful" taking the place of "Take me out to the ball game" and I'm not BoSox fan but tonights  seventh inning stretch was very touching and for once I did not mute it.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 24, 2013)

The "error bug" switched sides tonight!


----------



## channimal (Oct 25, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> The "error bug" switched sides tonight!



yeah.. definitely not a good way to end the game.  When Ortiz hit the homer I thought that would be it.  Wheels came off on our side this time


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 25, 2013)

channimal said:


> yeah.. definitely not a good way to end the game.  When Ortiz hit the homer I thought that would be it.  Wheels came off on our side this time



Funny how one misplay can change everything.

I can't believe it when people say baseball is boring.  When I watch a game I know that the next pitch can be the start of an entire game changing event.

There's a couple hundred pitches in each game and with each pitch things can start to change drastically, but I don't have to tell you guy that.

I'm glad I won back the fiver I lost on Wed night.


----------



## fillde (Oct 25, 2013)

October 25, 1986. A day Bill Buckner will never forget. :rofl:






Courtesy of a Met Fan


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Oct 26, 2013)

With two evenly matched teams the 2-3-2 schedule favors the teams with the final two games at home.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 26, 2013)

pgnewarkboy said:


> With two evenly matched teams the 2-3-2 schedule favors the teams with the final two games at home.



Right now, with the series split 1-1, the Cards own the home field advantage.  I see no reason the Cards can't win out.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Oct 26, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> David Ortiz has always been (and always will be) the heart & soul of the Boston Red Sox.



For those who rail against the likes of Alex Rodriguez, Barry Bonds, and many others, etc., do they also root for Ortiz?

For the record and as I've stated several times on this board, I'm actually not against PED's and I think in a lot of ways they can improve the game.

So, does anybody really believe that a 37 year old with a history of a positive test in the past can have such a resurgence in his career without the use of some sort of PED's?

Like I said, I really don't have a problem with it and I do think it makes the games better and more interesting to watch.  However, I do have a problem with people who take a holier than thou stance on all the other PED players, but when it comes to Ortiz they refuse to acknowledge the obvious.


----------



## am1 (Oct 26, 2013)

Clemson Fan said:


> For those who rail against the likes of Alex Rodriguez, Barry Bonds, and many others, etc., do they also root for Ortiz?



Ortiz is as dirty as the others.  I do not cheer for him.


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm happy to see that no one here complained that "they shouldn't make a call like that in the World Series."

I hear this every year in the NHL playoffs and I hate it.  I feel that penalties and fouls that are called in the first game of the year shoule be called the same way in the last game.

If the rules are all the same for the playoffs they should be called the same.

I had no bets on last nights game and didn'tget to  see the end but was listening on the radio so I had no real interest in the outcome.

I also hate the designated hitter rule in the AL.


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 27, 2013)

Well, that was an odd way to end a game .....

From:www.pony.org/files/fast_pitch/08rulesoftheweek4.pdf‎
I think major league rules are about the same...


OBSTRUCTION

Rule 1, section 46 (definitions) page17

OBSTRUCTION: Is the act of
A. A defensive player or team member that hinders or prevents a batter from striking
or hitting a pitched ball.
B. A fielder, while not in possession of the ball, in the act of fielding a batted ball, or
about to receive a thrown ball, which impedes the progress of a base runner who
is legally running bases.
Obstruction: Rule 9, Section 5b, page 59
After a fielder has had an opportunity to make an initial play on a batted ball, the
responsibility for contact changes. Once a fielder, excluding the pitcher, misplays a
batted ball, that fielder should not be protected, and therefore, should not be permitted to
obstruct the advancement of the runner. When a fielder obstructs the base-runner from
making a base, unless the fielder is trying to field a batted ball, or has the ball ready to
touch the base-runner.
EFFECT: When any obstruction occurs the umpire will give the delayed dead ball signal.
The ball will remain live and.
1. If the obstructed runner is put out prior to reaching the base she would have
reached had there had not been obstruction, a dead ball is called, the obstructed
runner (and all other runners ) will always be awarded the base they would have
received, in the umpire’s judgment, had there not been obstruction. An obstructed
runner may never be called out between the two bases in which she was
obstructed. This base-runner would either be advanced or returned to the last base
touched.
2. If the obstructed runner is put out after passing the base she would have reached
had there not been obstruction, the obstructed runner will be called out. The ball
remains live.
3. When a runner is obstructed while advancing or returning to a base by a fielder
who neither has the ball nor is attempting to field a batted ball, or a fielder
without the ball fakes a tag, the umpire shall award the obstructed runner and
each other runner affected by the obstruction, the bases they would have reached,
in his judgment, had there been no obstruction. If the umpire feels there is
justification, a defensive player making a fake tag could be removed from the
game.


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 27, 2013)

MLB rule 2.0 describes "obstruction" and includes an example that a fielder going for a ball and missing it is no longer attempting to field a ball.

The thing that makes it easy on the umps is that it does not have to be an intentional act of obstructing.  Sort of like the NFL face make call.  The refs used to have to determine if it was intentional or accidental.  Doesn't matter any more, if you grab the face mask it's a 15 yd penalty.

http://news.yahoo.com/text-mlb-obstruction-rule-cited-world-series-045537627--spt.html


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 28, 2013)

My take on Saturday's game is that great Boston pitching kept them in the game.  Cardinals had bases loaded with no outs and didn't score and had a man on third with no outs and didn't score.

But Boston's error lost the game for them.  On the last play of the game in the 9th inning if the ball had been fielded cleanly at third it would have been score tied, 2 out, with a runner at third.  Anyone's game at that point.  Due to the error the runner tried to score, the obstruction call was made and the Cardinals won.

We watched the Packers football game tonight but I did see the final score of the baseball game.  Boston 4, Cardinals 2, series tied at 2 games each.  Baseball continues for at least 2 more games.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 28, 2013)

cotraveller said:


> My take on Saturday's game is that great Boston pitching kept them in the game.



The pitching for both teams has been great so far.  Kudos to the Red Sox for getting back in the series... they did what they had to do.  It looks like it's going to be a good one.


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 28, 2013)

Contrary to the poor guy Sat that could do nothing about the situation he was in, the fellow picked off first base on Sun really made a bone headed play.  

His run did not matter, the one after him was the important one and there is no way he should have put himself in a position to get picked off.  By saying his run didn't matter I mean that if he did score and no one behind him scored they still lose so he should have been thinking about the big picture.

Pretty intense games so far.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 28, 2013)

Team score 2 wins for both teams / 2 loses for oth team
 one total missed called game by the men in sebra stripes.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 28, 2013)

Some interesting patter on some baseball sites that the pickoff of Wong last night was probably the result of advance scouting by the Red Sox noting that Wong did a little hop step to get his secondary lead. Two elements here: Napoli positioning himself at first base, to hold the runner on, and Uehara doing a spin move.

As several announcers noted there was no reason for the Red Sox to try to hold Wong at first base; better that Napoli assume a normal defensive position to try to get the out on Beltran.  Unless the "Red Sox knew they were going to try to pick off Wong.

Then Uehara does the quick spin move instead of coming to the stretch, timed to the moment when Wong would do his little hop. Give credit, too, to Uehara for making an near perfect throw to fist while spinning around 180 degrees.  If he doesn't get the throw knee or lower to the second base side of the bag, Wong probably gets back in safely.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 28, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Some interesting patter on some baseball sites that the pickoff of Wong last night was probably the result of advance scouting by the Red Sox noting that Wong did a little hop step to get his secondary lead. Two elements here: Napoli positioning himself at first base, to hold the runner on, and Uehara doing a spin move.



Sounds like a lot of speculation to me...  The catcher and the manager both said it was all Uehara.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/29/s...isrupt-hitter-led-to-game-ending-pickoff.html
_
This was all Uehara’s idea.

“I did nothing,” David Ross, the Red Sox catcher, said. “Just make sure to quote me on that: I had no idea what was going on.”

Neither did the bench. Manager John Farrell was talking with his coaches, Brian Butterfield and Torey Lovullo, about infield positioning, worrying that Beltran might bunt for a single to bring up the dangerous Matt Holliday. Uehara solved that problem in a flash._


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 28, 2013)

The Sox know firsthand how important it is to get a man in scoring position (Dave Roberts, 2004 ALCS is just one example) so I'd disagree with the chatter that there was no reason to keep Napoli close.  Although no doubt they used advance scouting to figure out how best to keep him (and probably any other Card) from stealing.

This series is giving me heart failure, so exciting!  Saturday night I was up on my feet swearing at the TV when the play first happened because of the suddenness - once they explained the rule there was nothing to do but sadly accept it.  And really, Sox and their fans have been on the right side of obscure calls before so we have no room to complain.  All you can do is hope your players are on the right side when the umps get it right.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Oct 28, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> The Sox know firsthand how important it is to get a man in scoring position (Dave Roberts, 2004 ALCS is just one example) so I'd disagree with the chatter that there was no reason to keep Napoli close.  Although no doubt they used advance scouting to figure out how best to keep him (and probably any other Card) from stealing.



With 2 outs in the bottom of the 9th and down by 2 runs the runner on 1st is meaningless.  The only one that matters is the batter which is why it's inexcusable for him to get picked off.  Most teams will actually just give the runner 2nd base in that instance without even a throw and it's the official scoters discretion to even call it a stolen base and most of the time they don't credit the runner with a stolen base in that situation.

A lot of times the 1st and 3rd baseman will guard the line to try and prevent a double because they really don't want the batter reaching scoring position.  So, sometimes they'll do a cursory hold on the runner and then back off down the line as the pitch is thrown.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 28, 2013)

Clemson Fan said:


> SueDonJ said:
> 
> 
> > The Sox know firsthand how important it is to get a man in scoring position (Dave Roberts, 2004 ALCS is just one example) so I'd disagree with the chatter that there was no reason to keep Napoli close.  Although no doubt they used advance scouting to figure out how best to keep him (and probably any other Card) from stealing.
> ...


Correct.  But even when they nominally try to keep the runner close in a situation such as this, the first baseman stays behind the bag so he can retreat more quickly.  The "prevent doubles" defense doesn't just call for him to be close to the line, but also deep so he has the best opportunity to cut off balls heading down the line.  Even more so with a slow-footed first baseman, such as Napoli.  

The fact that they had Napoli stationed at the base indicates that the possibility of a pick-off had been considered in advance.  If the design wasn't for Napoli to be holding the runner, either Saltalamacchia or the bench would have moved him. So even if they hadn't specifically targeted Wong for pickoff, they had decided to keep the pickoff play as an option in this situation.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 28, 2013)

jmurp62 said:


> Mom and Sue,
> It's blatant I tell ya! lol. Papi hits a grand slam to tie the game.
> Joe: Ortiz hits a homer, Tim what about the way Verlander is pitching, isn't it amazing (um, he pitched 2 games ago, lol)
> Tim: Yea, nice hit Papi, Lets ask Sherzer what he thinks of Verlander, lol
> ...


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 28, 2013)

Clemson Fan said:


> A lot of times the 1st and 3rd baseman will guard the line to try and prevent a double because they really don't want the batter reaching scoring position.  So, sometimes they'll do a cursory hold on the runner and then back off down the line as the pitch is thrown.



I agree.  

Big game... just announced - a hobbled Craig will play first tonight.  That story will be interesting.  

The best pitcher (on either side) going for the Cards.  I feel it's a must win game for them.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 28, 2013)

Red Sox!  Taking 2 of 3 in St. Louis... they've earned this one.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 28, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


>



Exactly! - I CANNOT STAND THEM!  Thank gawd that this is Tim McCarver's last year!


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice!  Easier on the nerves tonight, that's for sure.


----------



## channimal (Oct 28, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Nice!  Easier on the nerves tonight, that's for sure.



+1

I'm happy going back to Fenway needing only to win 1 more


----------



## Clemson Fan (Oct 29, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


>



Tim McCarver is one of my all time favorite announcers!  He used to be the color guy for the Mets (my favorite team) when I was in high school.  I also got to meet him when my buddy and I went to the Mets spring training in 1988.

To each his own.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 29, 2013)

Clemson Fan said:


> Tim McCarver is one of my all time favorite announcers!  He used to be the color guy for the Mets (my favorite team) when I was in high school.  I also got to meet him when my buddy and I went to the Mets spring training in 1988.
> 
> To each his own.



My primary objection to Tim McCarver is that he is totally closed mind about any way of looking at the game execpt what he was trained in. 

In general, I have little tolerance for someone who not only chooses to be closed-minded, but actually takes pride in his closed mindedness.  The best thing I can say about Tim McCarver is that he is not as willfully ignorant and prideful of his ignorance as was Joe Morgan.  

The game has pretty much left him in the dust.  In the World Series we have two teams who have eschewed much of the "knowledge" that Tim McCarver propounds. Yet there he remains.  

He has good announcing skills, which is why he has his job.  He also often provides into details of specific plays and situations.  But when he moves outside of that realm his perspective is largely that of 30 years ago, when he was a player.  But the pendulum has swung from that, and he hasn't really moved with that.

Invoking an analogy with one of the teams in the World Series, the Cardinals, McCarver is a Walt Jocketty and not a Jeff Luhnow.  Several years ago the Cardinals selected Luhnow over Jocketty, and they are much stronger for having done so.  McCarver seems largely unable to process that difference.

So I guess he's a good color man for details of the game in progress, but he's totally out his element when he starts expounding on bigger picture issues.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 29, 2013)

Just one more win for the Sox's and the fall classic is over.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Oct 29, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> My primary objection to Tim McCarver is that he is totally closed mind about any way of looking at the game execpt what he was trained in.
> 
> In general, I have little tolerance for someone who not only chooses to be closed-minded, but actually takes pride in his closed mindedness.  The best thing I can say about Tim McCarver is that he is not as willfully ignorant and prideful of his ignorance as was Joe Morgan.
> 
> ...



It's ironic that those who profess to be progressive/open minded/tolerant are usually the least so of people with different opinions/ideas then their own.

You did provide me a nice insight, though, into one of what's probably the main reasons certain people hate him so and I appreciate that.


----------



## massvacationer (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm hoping that, on Wednesday, we are able to witness:

The First Red Sox World Series Win *at Fenway* since 1918   !!!!


----------



## Clemson Fan (Oct 29, 2013)

massvacationer said:


> I'm hoping that, on Wednesday, we are able to witness:
> 
> The First Red Sox World Series Win *at Fenway* since 1918   !!!!



Maybe, but the Cardinals don't go down easily. 

Some would say the Cardinals have the Red Sox right where they want them.


----------



## hefleycatz (Oct 29, 2013)

I guess it is what you are use to.  We love Joe Buck here in St Louis.   Missed them calling for us in the playoffs. The TBS announcers sucked. 

No matter which way it goes, this has probably been one of the best WS to date.   Both teams are so evenly matched.  Don't count the Cards out yet.    

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 29, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Invoking an analogy with one of the teams in the World Series, the Cardinals, McCarver is a Walt Jocketty and not a Jeff Luhnow.  Several years ago the Cardinals selected Luhnow over Jocketty, and they are much stronger for having done so.  McCarver seems largely unable to process that difference.



I have no idea what this means.  The owner of the Cardinals chose to go with youth and player development (Luhnow) over trading for experienced veterans as they had done in the past (Jocketty).  However, how you are applying that scenario to Buck/McCarver makes no sense. 

Count me in as big McCarver fan.  Probably biased though, since both are St. Louis products, but I've always enjoyed those two.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't care for McCarver's "folksy" personality, but I find his lack of focus even more annoying - especially when there is action going on in the game, and he starts talking about something that is completely irrelevant.


----------



## Elan (Oct 29, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> I don't care for McCarver's "folksy" personality, but I find his lack of focus even more annoying - especially when there is action going on in the game, and he starts talking about something that is completely irrelevant.



  Exactly how I feel.  I had even typed a reply where I used "folksy" to describe McCarver.  

  He rambles, tries (unsuccessfully) to be humorous in a corny way, and is a master of the obvious with his baseball analysis.  3 strikes.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 29, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> I don't care for McCarver's "folksy" personality, but I find his lack of focus even more annoying - especially when there is action going on in the game, and he starts talking about something that is completely irrelevant.





Elan said:


> Exactly how I feel.  I had even typed a reply where I used "folksy" to describe McCarver.
> 
> He rambles, tries (unsuccessfully) to be humorous in a corny way, and is a master of the obvious with his baseball analysis.  3 strikes.




  My feelings, exactly. 

  Mike Cardillo from the "Big Lead" summed it up for me right here:  "_On the other hand what more is there to say by now about McCarver? It’s beating a dead horse or picking on an elderly family member. Once a guy starts, unironically, quoting Barry Manilow lyrics during a game or tells us that “strike is a five letter word” what more can be said? The man has been trapped in his own insular world of baseball broadcast minutiae that any last vestige of self awareness was washed away a long time ago"._ 

 I don't "hate" McCarver and I'm sure he's a nice person,  but I dislike his style and find his ramblings distracting & misplaced.


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 29, 2013)

I did not feel the intensity in last nights game.  I felt from the 1st inning that Boston was in control.  Usually tie and one run games have me on the edge of my seat with every pitch.  Last night I just felt that it would be Boston without any doubt.

I hope the intensity comes back for me on Wed night.  Being neutral in the outcome helps keep the blood pressure down.

I enjoy the current broadcast team.  We can see the game so the announcers just have to fill in with their knowledge.  What' maddening are radio announcers that forget we can't see what's going on and don't keep us updated with the pitch count, positioning of players and all those other things we can't see on the screen.  Joe Morgan was the worst.

I listen to a lot of hockey on the XM radio and there is such a wide range of skill levels there.  I can't even listen when Pittsburgh is the home team because we get their broadcasters and they may announce the time remaining 3 times during a period if we're lucky.  They don't even announce the time of goals scored.  Most announcers at least tell you where the puck is as it's being passed around, not these guys, very hard to follow the game.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 29, 2013)

Tomorrow night will be interesting. Two well-matched teams in the World Series of Baseball.

 I am not counting out the Cards, never have. They are a force to be reckoned with. They are not the team we took 4-0 in 2004. Neither are the Sox. 



As a long-time (Boomer, Conigliaro, Yaz, Hawk, Pudge), die hard Sox fan, I know all about battling back.

Buckle your seat belts.



-


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 29, 2013)

pedro47 said:


> Just one more win for the Sox's and the fall classic is over.



Just two more wins for the Cardinals and the fall classic is over.


----------



## susieq (Oct 29, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


>



:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:



massvacationer said:


> I'm hoping that, on Wednesday, we are able to witness:
> 
> The First Red Sox World Series Win *at Fenway* since 1918   !!!!



DITTO!! GO SOX!!



Beaglemom3 said:


> Tomorrow night will be interesting. Two well-matched teams in the World Series of Baseball.
> 
> I am not counting out the Cards, never have. They are a force to be reckoned with. They are not the team we took 4-0 in 2004. Neither are the Sox.
> 
> ...



Will be interesting for sure!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 29, 2013)

ace2000 said:


> I have no idea what this means.  The owner of the Cardinals chose to go with youth and player development (Luhnow) over trading for experienced veterans as they had done in the past (Jocketty).  However, how you are applying that scenario to Buck/McCarver makes no sense.
> 
> Count me in as big McCarver fan.  Probably biased though, since both are St. Louis products, but I've always enjoyed those two.



In jettisoning Jocketty in favor of Luhnow, the Cardinals made a decision to head down the same management path as Tampa, Oakland, and Boston.  Which embraces principles that McCarver openly makes fun of.  

It isn't just that the Cardinals decided to go young- which is also a mischaracterization because they have also not hesitated to add veterans to the club as well.  They changed the philosophy of how they make decisions, which among other things led to the decision to let Albert Pujols walk instead of getting into a bidding war.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 29, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> In jettisoning Jocketty in favor of Luhnow, the Cardinals made a decision to head down the same management path as Tampa, Oakland, and Boston.  Which embraces principles that McCarver openly makes fun of.
> 
> It isn't just that the Cardinals decided to go young- which is also a mischaracterization because they have also not hesitated to add veterans to the club as well.  They changed the philosophy of how they make decisions, which among other things led to the decision to let Albert Pujols walk instead of getting into a bidding war.



Ok, I didn't realize that McCarver has made fun of that approach in the past.  

The Cardinals decided to go down the path of player development as opposed to trading their prospects for veterans - which was the Jocketty style.  

They didn't just let Pujols walk.  They made him a very substantial contract offer for over $200 million dollars.  Pujols left for the highest bidder.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 29, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> It isn't just that the Cardinals decided to go young- which is also a mischaracterization because they have also not hesitated to add veterans to the club as well.



Not really a "mischaracterization".  Every team has some older veterans.  Currently the Cardinals are the 5th youngest team in baseball.

By comparison, the Red Sox are one of the oldest.


----------



## channimal (Oct 29, 2013)

and credit *should* be given to the cards for their farm system and the acquisition of some phenomenal up-and-coming pitchers.  they have a stable of kids that have rockets on their shoulders.


----------



## falmouth3 (Oct 29, 2013)

It has certainly been a great series, but I could use a bit less suspense for my heart.  We'll see what tomorrow brings.

Wow, Papi and Lester were great and my boy, Pedroia wasn't shabby either last night.


----------



## MabelP (Oct 29, 2013)

Love that Pedroia!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 29, 2013)

ace2000 said:


> They didn't just let Pujols walk.  They made him a very substantial contract offer for over $200 million dollars.  Pujols left for the highest bidder.


Yeah - they made a cold calculation of what he was worth and when the offers went past that level they decided they could do without him.  They didn't let fondness for the old vets get in the way of making an objective evaluation of Pujols' future value.  

Certainly going young is a component.  But beyond that they have done an excellent job of finding in other players, including many veterans, that they've been able to bring in on one or two year contracts.  What they are doing with youth is similar to what Tampa Bay has been dong for years, what the As have done for years. 

So while OFs like McCarver talk about the value of veteran grit and presence and savvy and knowledge, smart teams know that that talent is most important and you give the job to players who have the most talent.

I should give some propo to McCarver. He is very good at picking up many nuances of the game in progress. such as in-game changes in a pitchers approach to a hitter.  He just loses me when he falls back on hoary cliches and axioms that have been tested and shown to simply be wrong.

You can lead a man to data but your can't make him think.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 30, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Yeah - they made a cold calculation of what he was worth and when the offers went past that level they decided they could do without him.  They didn't let fondness for the old vets get in the way of making an objective evaluation of Pujols' future value.



On the final day of the decision, it was between the Angels at $250 million and the Cardinals at $220 million.  Pujols was in the driver's seat and had a tough choice to make - the Cardinals DID want to re-sign him.  He chose the Angels, but it was right after a lengthy negotiation and discussion with the Cardinals.  Over his 10-year contract, that difference was about $3M per year ($25M vs. $22M) and he chose to leave the Cards.  Many Cardinal fans still hold a heavy grudge about that choice.  

However, the Pujols decision was the best thing that happened to the Cardinals.  Afterwards, they went forward and extended Yadi's contract and then also resigned Wainwright and Beltran.  They also received a draft pick in return for Pujols that they later used to select a pitcher by the name of Michael Wacha (tonight's starter).


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 30, 2013)

MabelP said:


> Love that Pedroia!



I am very impressed with Pedroia.  Since I have more of a National League perspective, I had no idea he was that good.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 30, 2013)

*The Big Papi*

So, tonight's storyline will be what to do about the Big Papi?  Last game, Wainwright decided to challenge him.  I have never seen anyone so locked in at the plate.  He's even at a higher level than the days of Barry Bonds.

I'll bet there will be no more challenging Big Papi!


----------



## channimal (Oct 30, 2013)

ace2000 said:


> So, tonight's storyline will be what to do about the Big Papi?  Last game, Wainwright decided to challenge him.  I have never seen anyone so locked in at the plate.  He's even at a higher level than the days of Barry Bonds.
> 
> I'll bet there will be no more challenging Big Papi!



Sadly, I think you are right.  Papi is going to be walked until the end of the series


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 30, 2013)

Love our Pedey, too !


----------



## hefleycatz (Oct 30, 2013)

ace2000 said:


> I don't think you know the real story, but oh well.  On the final day of the decision, it was between the Angels at $250 million and the Cardinals at $220 million.  Pujols chose the Angels, but it was right after a lengthy negotiation and discussion with the Cardinals.  Over his 10-year contract, that difference was about $3M per year and he chose to leave the Cards.  Many Cardinal fans still hold a heavy grudge about that choice.
> 
> However, the Pujols decision was the best thing that happened to the Cardinals.  Afterwards, they went forward and extended Yadi's contract and then also resigned Wainwright and Beltran.  They also received a draft pick in return for Pujols that they later used to select a pitcher by the name of Michael Wacha (tonight's starter).



Letting Pujols go was a great decision.  Those of us in St Louis know the story.  His wife Dee didn't feel enough of a celebrity here...she wanted to go to LA. He always said his decision was not about money, but it was.  He went to the highest bidder.  We came out the winners in this deal.   Wacha Wacha Wacha!!  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 30, 2013)

channimal said:


> Sadly, I think you are right.  Papi is going to be walked until the end of the series



They may choose to pitch to him, but very carefully.  

The only reason I'm half-way optimistic about the Cards chances is Wacha.  If he continues to pitch like he has through the playoffs, the Cards will win.  If he lets the pressure and the tough Fenway crowd get to him, it'll be a long game for Cardinal fans.  The kid was pitching in college just a year ago, it'll be a tough assignment.  But, he pitched extremely well in the hostile Pittsburgh environment and was named the MVP of the NLCS.  Go Cards!


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 30, 2013)

SEVERE STORM WARNING TONIGHT AT FENWAY!

The National Weather Service has issued a Severe Wacha Storm forecasted for the Boston area. Periods of 95 -98 MPH fastballs mixed with devastating change-ups and curves could inflict severe damage to Red Sox hitters. If you are in downtown Boston, especially at or near Fenway Park, take shelter in a building far away from windows and television sets.


----------



## hefleycatz (Oct 30, 2013)

That's what happens in "Wac'tober

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jme (Oct 30, 2013)

hefleycatz said:


> That's what happens in "Wac'tober
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4



3-0 Sox early, say what?    I "Lackey" what I see.....


----------



## susieq (Oct 30, 2013)

ace2000 said:


> SEVERE STORM WARNING TONIGHT AT FENWAY!
> 
> The National Weather Service has issued a Severe Wacha Storm forecasted for the Boston area. Periods of 95 -98 MPH fastballs mixed with devastating change-ups and curves could inflict severe damage to Red Sox hitters. If you are in downtown Boston, especially at or near Fenway Park, take shelter in a building far away from windows and television sets.





Wacha...Wacha...Wacha...WHAT????



Don't mean a thing if ya ain't got that swing!!!


GO SOX!!!


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 30, 2013)

Kinda looks like all Boston so far. 6-0 half way through the game.


----------



## channimal (Oct 30, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Kinda looks like all Boston so far. 6-0 half way through the game.



What is really awesome is it's 6-0 and Papi has been on perma-walk.


----------



## jme (Oct 30, 2013)

over, Sox reign. 

CHAMPS again.  How sweet it is.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 30, 2013)

Well done.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 30, 2013)

Out-hit, out-pitched, and out-played... the best team won.  Congrats to the Red Sox and their fans!


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 30, 2013)

There's a party in Beantown tonite! Party like it's 1918!


----------



## channimal (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome game and great series.   What's really sweet is that game 6 was a team win!  Cards should hold their heads up high. The series was much closer than what game 6 showed.


----------



## falmouth3 (Oct 30, 2013)

What an impressive season!  Well done, boys of summer/boys of October!!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 30, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> I'm lending you Red Sox fans my SF Giants' World Series Mojo - but I want it back in 2 weeks!





  The Mojo worked ! Thanks !


----------



## shagnut (Oct 30, 2013)

WAY  TO  GO  RED  SOX!!!!!!!  Excitement  abounds  in  our  house.  Finally  &  in  Boston.  I  would  love  to  be  in  Boston  RIGHT  NOW!!!!   Woo  Hoo!!!  Beags,  Kelli  says  hi  and  don't  forget  her!!  

Shaggy


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 30, 2013)

shagnut said:


> WAY  TO  GO  RED  SOX!!!!!!!  Excitement  abounds  in  our  house.  Finally  &  in  Boston.  I  would  love  to  be  in  Boston  RIGHT  NOW!!!!   Woo  Hoo!!!  Beags,  Kelli  says  hi  and  don't  forget  her!!
> 
> Shaggy



  I'm waiting for the info:  what size, what color (blue or red ?) and a hoodie or other ?   Hugs !


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 30, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> The Mojo worked ! Thanks !



My pleasure! - but you have to give it back now!


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 31, 2013)

So good, so good, so good.


----------



## radmoo (Oct 31, 2013)

Woot, woot!


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 31, 2013)

The Manager of the Year in baseball is the Boston Red Sox Manager hands down.

How about those Red Soxs.


----------



## hefleycatz (Oct 31, 2013)

Great series.   Congrats to Boston and their fans that never gave up.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 31, 2013)

ace2000 said:


> Out-hit, out-pitched, and out-played... the best team won.  Congrats to the Red Sox and their fans!



This says it all.  I was hoping for an exciting game but when the Cards failed to score with runners on 1st and 2nd with nobody out the writing was on the wall.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm trying to convince Eileen to move her and Evan's wedding on Saturday, wonder if the Sox will give us a few duckboats and let us join them .......


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 31, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> My pleasure! - but you have to give it back now!



  Ha ! Denise, we did "tweak" it a bit. Hope you don't mind...........


----------



## falmouth3 (Oct 31, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> I'm trying to convince Eileen to move her and Evan's wedding on Saturday, wonder if the Sox will give us a few duckboats and let us join them .......



Yeah and my husband is in a foot race in NH.  :annoyed:


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 2, 2013)

Everyone is getting into the act !


----------

